
In the New Data Center, It’s Roofs Off and Taxes Down - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/17/in-the-new-data-center-its-roofs-off-and-taxes-down/?ref=technology
======
wglb
Having a minor cluster for my project, I must admit that I am infatuated with
the idea of building a cluster in a container and putting it somewhere,
perhaps out on the prairie. The attractive thing about containers is that the
container itself costs approximately $usd 0. And with the new realization that
we don't need to cool things to the goosebump level anymore, the idea is quite
attractive.

------
troystribling
This is a good article describing Microsoft's Datacenter design effort.
[http://loosebolts.wordpress.com/2008/12/02/our-vision-for-
ge...](http://loosebolts.wordpress.com/2008/12/02/our-vision-for-
generation-4-modular-data-centers-one-way-of-getting-it-just-right/)

